# Roman legionary portrait



## chrisl

In graphite,a bit of corbon pencil and a bit of white gouache paint. Its nice to mix it up a little.


----------



## Jeff

chanda95 said:


> Holy Crap! WELCOME! What a way to introduce yourself. You better post more of your artwork cause this is OUTSTANDING.


 yeah...what she said.


----------



## corydulos

It's...so clean, crisp....that took some patience


----------



## chrisl

chanda95 said:


> Holy Crap! WELCOME! What a way to introduce yourself. You better post more of your artwork cause this is OUTSTANDING.


Holy Crap. Didnt expect anyone to respond like this. Many thanks for your comments, much appreciated. Not all my sketches turn out the way i want them to but i was pretty pleased with this and just wanted to share it with other like minded arty type folk. Glad you liked it.

Chris


----------



## chrisl

Jeff said:


> yeah...what she said.


 Thanks Jeff


----------



## chrisl

corydulos said:


> It's...so clean, crisp....that took some patience


 Thanks corydulos, it sure did take patience, especially that damn helmet,most awkward shaped thing i ever drew.

Chris


----------

